# How to say goodbye for good



## Smile_Jenny (Aug 18, 2008)

After 5 years of a relationship how do you say goodbye? With the one who you love more than life it self and have a baby on the way with. I cant take the up and downs anymore of him wanting to have sex with another girl who he met online and hasnt even met yet in person. 

I love him and I know its going to be hard but how do I do this I have no one to talk to about this.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i'm very sorry for what you're going through, especially with a baby on the way.

i once went through a very similar situation and so i know some of the pain you're in. i was fortunate to have a friend who was, is, a psychologist and she helped me sort things out, got me up on my feet, and helped me move along.

so first, get some professional guidance and don't underestimate the importance of the support of friends.

i can tell you it's very true that in order to successfully leave a partner you must be certain you've tried every way you know to save the relationship because, one, if you don't you'll always wonder if you could have done more and two, as you work through your efforts to save the relationship you learn, grow, and start to prepare yourself for your new life.

i'd also like to say, don't let this hurtful experience close you to all the possibilities life will offer you next.

i can offer you some solace: it has been a few years since i've gone through what you're going through, i've dated some, and i've never felt better about me or life. good for me.

and so, roll up your sleeves and get busy. your baby deserves, and you deserve to be, a happy mom.


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

I honestly feel you should stay where your family can support you through what will be a very emotional ,exhausting period of your life...even if it does not seem like it now, someday you will be able to move on and find a man who will give you what you need to emotionally thrive.

Meanwhile, try to concentrate on the health and welfare of both yourself and your unborn child - you need to think of you and the baby.


----------

